
To Help Smokers Quit, Pay Them - hhs
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/16/well/live/to-help-smokers-quit-pay-them.html
======
cheeky78
While this may work, I don't want this coming out of my tax dollars. It's been
well known for 50+ years that smoking causes cancer.

If someone wants to smart smoking and subsequently gets addicted, they should
take personal responsibility and quit.

------
uberman
Perhaps this is covered behind the paywall, but...

I am very skeptical.

In the short term, people already pay themselves when they quit by not having
to purchase expensive product. Why is paying them "more" going to help?

In the long term, smoking causes cancer. Even the threat of a painful death
does not seem to be enough.

Does the article suggest where this money to pay will come from?

